# Average cost?



## Sweet Mammy

I am looking to buy a long hair German shepherd.
I found a breeder and she has beautiful dogs. 
I am wondering what the "average" cost for a Long Hair GSD might be....
I am looking at $1400
is that average, or above?
Please reply!


----------



## dOg

sent you a PM...
click My stuff , then messages to see.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## wolfstraum

I know of some breeders who significantly discount their coated pups. However, you must look at the price of a "regular" coat from the same litter, and then see if it is discounted...if the stock coat pups are $2500 or $3000, then the $1400 is discounted significantly. If it is $1500, then it is not a significant discount!

Lee


----------



## derby98

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI know of some breeders who significantly discount their coated pups. However, you must look at the price of a "regular" coat from the same litter, and then see if it is discounted...if the stock coat pups are $2500 or $3000, then the $1400 is discounted significantly. If it is $1500, then it is not a significant discount!
> 
> Lee


Wolfstraum hit it the nail on the head. You have to know what the regular coats are selling for. When I got my GSD pup the breeder had one long coat & it was 30% less than the regular pups.


----------



## luvsables

I am sure now that the SV has allowed long coats(w/ undercoats) to be shown and breed surveyed, some breeders will jack up the price for a pup with a long coat (undercoat or not). If a buyer who is not aware of what is accepted in regards to the long coats they can be paying alot more money not knowing any better. 

Make sure you ask the breeder if the pup has an under coat or not the price of the pup should reflect this. IMO


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My coats were both $1500. I was specifically asking about longcoats, so I didn't ask what the rest of the litter was going for - I have no idea if my dogs were discounted or not!


----------



## Timber1

Wow, your question is so open ended it is difficult to reply. What type of Shepherd, European Bred or American. And what do you know about the breeder and the dog's parents.

I trust the fellow that sent you a personal E Mail is helpful.


----------

